# RIP Oliver my lovely lil cat :'(



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

RIP to the best cat in the world.

Oliver my cat who wasnt even a year old was killed by a car last night :'(
It was devastating to find him but at least i did and he is home now.

A pic of when we first got him


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im so sorry


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks i still cant believe it :'( im so upset


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh no, poor Oliver, and poor you!


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Im so, so sorry to read this.


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh no!

RIP little cat.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Iv lost a lotsof cats I lost one of my ragdolls to F.I.P A few mounths ago , Sorry to here your loss .


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

so sorry thats really sad.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

so sorry to hear! 

r.i.p. cat cat


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Aww poor little man  RIP


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks everyone :flrt: miss him soo much


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I am really sorry for your loss 

RIP little one


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh what a cutie, I am so sorry for your loss  xXx


----------

